# How do I convert .icn to .tif then .gif?



## Rrotz (Aug 7, 2003)

I downloaded a bunch of 3rd party Icon's and I would like to export a few of them as .tif's or .gif's at full 128x128.  Is that possible?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 7, 2003)

Sure, GraphicConverter will easily do this. (available from versiontracker or macupdate)


----------



## Rrotz (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Delta,
Is there any freeware programs out there that will just batch convert .icn's to .tif?


----------

